# Gravely 8163B clutch hub



## Molerj

I need to replace the clutch hub on the right side. It is the inside hub that does not have the lining on it. Any tips or is there a manual that shows this repair? I am told that the transmission has to come out & taken apart to replace this hub. ---Ron


----------



## Richard-tx

Yup, the case has to come apart. The drive hub is held in with a snap ring. Might as well replace the PTO clutch at the same time.


----------



## Molerj

I did get it apart, replaced all the oil seals, still waiting for the clutch & wheel hub to be delivered. PTO clutch should be fine. This tractor never had a deck on it. Used mainly to push snow etc.


----------



## Richard-tx

That is the first time I have seen anyone take the side cover off in situ. Let us know if you can get it back together. 

There is one woodruff key that can be a real booger to get in and the tractor won't move without it. I think it is the woodruff key for the clutch plate you are replacing. 

Seeing all those washers stuck to the case reminds me to mention that the washers are critical. Get one in the wrong spot or miss one and things could get quite ugly.

Do you have a copy of the service manual?


----------



## Molerj

Hi Richard. I got the idea to take the side cover off from a guy that had a Gravely shop. I was previously told by another shop that the engine had to come off & the transmission removed. I opted for this method & so far it seems like the way to go. There were only 4 washers that I noticed. Two of them, that you notice in the picture were right near the place they came from. One other never came off of the shaft it was on & the other one toward the bottom of the case is a smaller diameter & can only fit over one shaft. I have all four placed on the shafts now. My parts breakdown doesn't even show the washers. Are there any more that you know of? As for the woodruff key, The only one that I see is on the gear that fits inside the clutch hub and that has be together before the before the cover goes on. I planned on getting the service manual but didn't order the parts from the place that had it so I am winging it with the help of the internet. I may have to use a wire with a hook on it to get some of the shafts to fit in their respective places as I slide the cover back on. Feel free to offer any suggestions. Clutch hub should be delivered this evening----Ron


----------



## Richard-tx

Let me know how it works out. If it were mine I would have removed the transmission per the manual. 


oldgravelys.net has all the manuals online.

Here is the shop manual for your tractor and transmission.

http://oldgravelys.net/pdf/800_8000_Shop_Man_0779.pdf

You are doing OK so far as I can tell. Hard to say without being there.


----------



## Molerj

Got it all back together, not a bad job. Now, if it was the reverse clutch hub that needed replaced, that would be a different story.


----------



## Richard-tx

Well done!

I leaned something today. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Terrylee

Richard-tx said:


> Well done!
> 
> I leaned something today. Thanks for sharing.


On replacing the clutch hub : Why did it need replacing ? Maybe the key way was wasted ? Was it too worn to not slip ? What was the reason to not recommend removing the side cover without first removing the tran
Thanks , Terry


----------



## pogobill

Hello Terry,
This is a mighty old thread. These guys haven't been back to this site since 2015-16. You may want to start a new thread of your own and ask your questions there.


----------

